# Can My Proccy be overclocked???



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 23, 2010)

i've recently bought Gigabyte MA74GMT-S2 mobo with AMD Phenom II X2 550 3.10 ghz Proccy...and an XFX Ati 4350 1 GB DDR3 Graphics card and kingston 2gb DDR3 1333mhz RAM....and it goes on...

My question is....can this rig can be overclocked?

if so pls furnish me with the details...i mean any external links for procedure....or soft's that are needed for overclocking?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2010)

550 is BE. try check BIOS if it have support for unlocked multiplier increase. it should have. it'll ease your work in OC. or try check if it supports core unlocking & try it out. its lot safer than OC (& hell lot easier but boring).


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2010)

Go look into BIOS. And you may come across an option to increase multiplier and FSB. There you go. You can OC.

But as Sam.Shab said, you'd also try unlock the core and if still you wish, you can OC it, but make sure you have good Cooling Solution. Unless it's of no use.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 25, 2010)

guys,..........thanks for d info...i can overclock my pc


----------

